# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Από τον απογαλακτισμό μέχρι την αναπαραγωγή

## ninos

*Πρακτικές για την ασφαλή διέλευση των πουλιών
**

*Αφορά την διέλευση της δύσκολης περιόδου για τα ανήλικα πουλιά ,που ξεκινάει από το ντύσιμο τους (πτερόροια - βάψιμο ) ,και περνάει μέσα από τις υγρές μέρες του φθινοπώρου και του χειμώνα.  Στο θέμα αυτό, ο καθένας θα έχει την δυνατότητα να κάνει την παρουσίαση των πρακτικών, συνθηκών διαμονής και προληπτικών αγωγών που κάνει ή δεν κάνει στην εκτροφή του, είτε με φάρμακα, είτε με φυτικά σκευάσματα - βότανα. 

Παρατηρήσεις και συνθήκες όπως :

 Είδος πτηνού (καναρίνια, ιθαγενή, παραδείσια, παπαγάλοι)

 Πόσα ανήλικα πουλιά έχει ο καθένας στην κατοχή του, πόσα προέρχονται από την δική μας εκτροφή και πόσα έχουν έρθει από αλλού.

 Ποιος ο χώρος διαμονής τους και διαστάσεις του, καθώς και το αν μένουν μόνα τους ή με άλλα και ποσά πουλιά. 

 Τι υπόστρωμα χρησιμοποιούμε και αν υπάρχει άμεση επαφή των πουλιών ή έχουμε κάποιο διαχωριστικό πλέγμα.

 Ποια η διατροφή που ακολουθούμε ως προς το μείγμα σπόρων, καθώς και τυχόν συμπληρώματα διατροφής.

 Εάν προχωρούμε σε χρήση φαρμάκων ή φυτικών αντικοκκιδιακών την περίοδο αυτή.

 Εάν δίνουμε κάποιο σκεύασμα για την ενίσχυση της λειτουργίας του συκωτιού 

 Τι φωτισμός υπάρχει στο χώρο που φιλοξενούνται τα πουλιά. Έκθεση στον ήλιο κάποιες ώρες της ημέρας ,συνεχής σκιά εξωτερικού χώρου ,εσωτερικός χώρος, σκοτεινός χώρος κτλ

Για να μην ξεφύγουμε από το θέμα, θα αρκεστούμε απλά στην περιγραφή των πρακτικών μας χωρίς τα αρνητικά ή θετικά σχόλια.

----------


## orion

Παρατηρήσεις και συνθήκες :

 Πόσα ανήλικα πουλιά έχει ο καθένας στην κατοχή του, πόσα προέρχονται από την δική μας εκτροφή και πόσα έχουν έρθει από αλλού: 
*Διαχειρίζομαι περίπου 50-60 πουλια το χρόνο, τα ζευγάρια μου είναι 4-8, από αυτά τα πουλιά από άλλη εκτροφή συνήθως δεν ξεπερνούν τα 3-4 (μέχρι τώρα).*

 Ποιος ο χώρος διαμονής τους και διαστάσεις του, καθώς και το αν μένουν μόνα τους ή με άλλα και ποσά πουλιά. 
*Τα μικρά αρσενικά μέχρι τον χωρισμό τους για εκπαίδευση κλπ (Οκτώβρη) μένουν σε κλούβες πτήσης 90cm ανά 12-13 πουλιά, ενώ τα θηλυκά μένουν σε ίδιους χώρους μαζί με τις ενήλικες θηλυκιές μέχρι την προετοιμασία για αναπαραγωγή (περίπου Φλεβάρη). Τα ενήλικα αρσενικά συνήθως μόνιμα σε 40cm κλουβιά μόνα τους μέρι την ένωση τους με τις θηλυκιές για αναπαραγωγή σε 60cm ζευγαρώστρες.*

 Τι υπόστρωμα χρησιμοποιούμε και αν υπάρχει άμεση επαφή των πουλιών ή έχουμε κάποιο διαχωριστικό πλέγμα.
*Καραρχήν δεν έχουν επαφή με το δάπεδο. Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει πέλετ και άμμο γάτας και πλέον για λόγους οικονομίας εφημερίδα* 

 Ποια η διατροφή που ακολουθούμε ως προς το μείγμα σπόρων, καθώς και τυχόν συμπληρώματα διατροφής.
*Διατροφή με έτοιμο μίγμα γνωστής εταιρίας χωρίς ρούψεν την οποία ανάλογα την εποχή τροποποιώ, αβγό/αβγοτροφή (έτοιμη) ανάλογα την εποχή, chia περιστασιακά, άφθονα φρούτα/λαχανικά και ανάλογα την εποχή. Από σκευάσματα μόνο μια κλασική πολυβιταμίνη 1 ή 2 φορές την εβδομάδα. ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΣΚΕΥΑΣΜΑ*

 Εάν προχωρούμε σε χρήση φαρμάκων ή φυτικών αντικοκκιδιακών την περίοδο αυτή.
*ΚΑΝΕΝΑ εκτός προληπτικά μόνο ψεκασμός για ψείρες σχεδόν ανα τρίμηνο.*

 Εάν δίνουμε κάποιο σκεύασμα για την ενίσχυση της λειτουργίας του συκωτιού 
*ΚΑΝΕΝΑ*

 Τι  φωτισμός υπάρχει στο χώρο που φιλοξενούνται τα πουλιά. Έκθεση στον ήλιο  κάποιες ώρες της ημέρας ,συνεχής σκιά εξωτερικού χώρου ,εσωτερικός  χώρος, σκοτεινός χώρος κτλ
*Όταν είναι εσωτερικά ακολουθώ πρόγραμμα ανατολής δύσης με πατέντα και ανάλογα την εποχή με λάμπες κατάλληλες για το σκοπό αυτό. Εξωτερικά είναι σε μέρος φωτινό αλλά όχι με απευθείας επαφή με τον ήλιο (σκιερό) και σχετικά βορινό.*

Για να μην ξεφύγουμε από το θέμα, θα αρκεστούμε απλά στην περιγραφή των πρακτικών μας χωρίς τα αρνητικά ή θετικά σχόλια. 
*ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ: ΟΧΙ ΣΚΕΥΑΣΜΑΤΑ/ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΚΛΠ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΟΣ!!! ΚΑΛΗ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΚΑΙ ΥΓΙΕΙΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ*

----------


## mitsman

Πόσα ανήλικα πουλιά έχει ο καθένας στην κατοχή του, πόσα προέρχονται από την δική μας εκτροφή και πόσα έχουν έρθει από αλλού.
*Εχω ένα ανηλικο καρδερινακι και δεν προέρχεται απο δικη μου εκτροφη
*
Ποιος ο χώρος διαμονής τους και διαστάσεις του, καθώς και το αν μένουν μόνα τους ή με άλλα και ποσά πουλιά. 
*Ολα μου τα πουλια, ενα ζευγαρι και το μικρο αυτο ζουν σε 60 εκατοστα μοναξιας, το καθε πουλακι μονο του!

* Τι υπόστρωμα χρησιμοποιούμε και αν υπάρχει άμεση επαφή των πουλιών ή έχουμε κάποιο διαχωριστικό πλέγμα.
*Χρησιμοποιώ εφημερίδα στον πατο και το κλουβι εχει σχαρα, την καθαριζω μια φορα την εβδομαδα!
*
 Ποια η διατροφή που ακολουθούμε ως προς το μείγμα σπόρων, καθώς και τυχόν συμπληρώματα διατροφής.
*Μειγμα Manitoba carduelidi, μονιμα τσαμπι κεχρι, καθαρο νερο, αυγοτροφη 1 φορα την εβδομαδα και βιταμινη Α,D3,E μια φορα την εβδομαδα

* Εάν προχωρούμε σε χρήση φαρμάκων ή φυτικών αντικοκκιδιακών την περίοδο αυτή.
*Ριγανελαιο μια φορα τον μηνα καθε μηνα για 10 συνεχομενες μέρες

* Εάν δίνουμε κάποιο σκεύασμα για την ενίσχυση της λειτουργίας του συκωτιού 
*mikthistle 1 φορα τον μήνα για 5 μερες στο νερο*

 Τι φωτισμός υπάρχει στο χώρο που φιλοξενούνται τα πουλιά. Έκθεση στον ήλιο κάποιες ώρες της ημέρας ,συνεχής σκιά εξωτερικού χώρου ,εσωτερικός χώρος, σκοτεινός χώρος κτλ
*Εσωτερικός χώρος, καθολου απευθειας εκθεση στον ήλιο*

----------


## jk21

Είδος πτηνού (καναρίνια, ιθαγενή, παραδείσια, παπαγάλοι)

καρδερινες ανηλικες ,καναρινια ενηλικα 

 Πόσα ανήλικα πουλιά έχει ο καθένας στην κατοχή του, πόσα προέρχονται από την δική μας εκτροφή και πόσα έχουν έρθει από αλλού.

2 καρδερινες εκτροφης που τωρα βαφονται ,δωρο φιλου μου ,οχι δικιας μου εκτροφης  , 5 καναρινια ενηλικα δικιας μου εκτροφης και 1 δωρο του << γιου >> μου (ενηλικο )


 Ποιος ο χώρος διαμονής τους και διαστάσεις του, καθώς και το αν μένουν μόνα τους ή με άλλα και ποσά πουλιά. 

καρδερινες => κλουβα 1.20 Χ 50 Χ45 ( 2 μικροτερες ενωμενες πλαγια με ανοιχτο το πλαγιο πορτακι ) .Μενουν με ενα ακομα ανηλικο καρδερινακι ,το οποιο ειναι προσωρινα στην εκτροφη 

 Τι υπόστρωμα χρησιμοποιούμε και αν υπάρχει άμεση επαφή των πουλιών ή έχουμε κάποιο διαχωριστικό πλέγμα.

Στις καρδερινες : το ενα κομματι της κλουβας (η μια δηλαδη απο τις δυο μικροτερες ) ειναι χωρις πατο ,σε αποσταση απο το εδαφος ) .το αλλο εχει σε αποσταση δυο δαχτυλων ,πατο διχως υποστρωμα συχνα καθαριζουμενο με ενδιαμεση σχαρα που δεν επιτρεπει επαφη των πουλιων με αυτον :
Στα καναρινια : κλουβα 90Χ45χ45 πανω κατω 

 Ποια η διατροφή που ακολουθούμε ως προς το μείγμα σπόρων, καθώς και τυχόν συμπληρώματα διατροφής.

Μιγμα σπορων δικιας μου ποσοστοσης ,αποτελουμενο απο 12 γνωστους σπορους και προσθηκη σε καποιο ποσοστο 3-10 % αγριοσπορων της witte molen  στις καρδερινες 
Ταραξακο (κεφαλια με ημιωριμο σπορο ) σε τακτικη ,αλλα οχι μονιμη βαση (οποτε βρισκω σε καποιο παρκο ) 
Φυλλα απο ταραξακο ,πικρο ραδικι ,γλυστριδα 
Θα δοθει σιγα σιγα εντος της αυγοτροφης (που περιεχει καποιο ποσοστο πολεντας καλαμποκιου ,φυσικης πηγης λουτεινης ) και μικρη ποσοτητα παπρικας ή καγιεν (πλουσιων επισης πηγων λουτεινης ... ναι πισω απο το κοκκινο ,κρυβεται πολυ ... *κιτρινο* http://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-...0000000-w.html *λουτεινης* ,υπευθυνο για την ενισχυση της κοκκινης μασκας ) .Ενισχυτικο της μασκας (εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας σε βρωσιμη γλυκερινη ) δινεται σε μικρη ποσοτητα εντος της αυγοτροφης )


Μιγμα με 80 % αμυλουχους (καναρινοσπορο,βρωμη,κινοα ) και 20 % λιπαρους (καθολου ρουπσεν ,ελαχιστο νιζερ ) στη διαρκεια της συντηρησης που διανυουμε 

Γλυστριδα ,ραδικι 


Σε ολα τα πουλια στην πτεροροια δινω στην αυγοτροφη το *jkmax συμπλήρωμα διατροφής ....*

στο διάστημα που έχουν εντονο το φαινομενο και βιταμινες Β (becozyme ) λιγες διασπαρτες ημερες  ανα μηνα στην συντηρηση 

 Εάν προχωρούμε σε χρήση φαρμάκων ή φυτικών αντικοκκιδιακών την περίοδο αυτή.

Προληπτικα χρηση μιας εβδομαδας ανα μηνα στο νερο εκχυλισματος προπολης ,βασιλικου ,δενδρολιβανου δικια μου παρασκευης ,μη αλκοολουχου μεσα σε γλυκερινη ,στο οποιο εχει προστεθει τζελ αλοης και αιθεριο ελαιο (ετοιμο ) ριγανης 

συχνα το χρησιμοποιω επισης στο αφρατεμα της αυγοτροφης 

Σε περιπτωση φουσκωματος πουλιου (*και μονο τοτε* ) θα γινει παραλληλη χρηση cosumix plud ή baycox αναλογα με την αξιολογηση της εικονας της κοιλιακης χωρας και των κουτσουλιων των πουλιων 

 Εάν δίνουμε κάποιο σκεύασμα για την ενίσχυση της λειτουργίας του συκωτιού 

Εκχυλισμα (ετοιμο σκευασμα ) αγκαθιυ Μαριας (milkthistle ) .Ειχε δοθει μεσα στην πτερορια ,δεν εχει δοθει πανω απο ενα μηνα ,αλλα θα δοθει ξανα μεσα στο πιο πανω αντιβακτηριακο ,αντιμυκητισιακο και αντικοκκιδιακο εκχυλισμα που προανεφερα .

 Τι φωτισμός υπάρχει στο χώρο που φιλοξενούνται τα πουλιά. Έκθεση στον ήλιο κάποιες ώρες της ημέρας ,συνεχής σκιά εξωτερικού χώρου ,εσωτερικός χώρος, σκοτεινός χώρος κτλ

Eξωτερικος χωρος φωτιζομενος εμμεσα μεσω πρασινου σκιαστρου ,απο το μεσημερι και μετα (ελαχιστες ωρες το χειμωνα ,αρκετες το καλοκαιρι και την ανοιξη )για τις καρδερινες ,εμμεσος για τα καναρινια ,γιατι προς τα εκει που κοιτα η κλουβα (πισω εχει αλουμινενια πλατη ) ειναι χωρος χωρις αμεσο φωτισμο (αλλα ανοιχτος στο εμμεσο φως ) και ανατολικα υπαρχει κτισμα ενω νοτια στην πορεια του ηλιου απο ανατολικα προς δυτικα ,η πλατη της κλουβα και σκιαστρο πρασινο

Για να μην ξεφύγουμε από το θέμα, θα αρκεστούμε απλά στην περιγραφή των πρακτικών μας χωρίς τα αρνητικά ή θετικά σχόλια. 

παρακαλω ιδιαιτερα τα μελη που εχουν ιθαγενη εκτροφης ,να συμμετεχουν ενεργα στο θεμα ,ωστε η μαζικοτητα των δεδομενων και η ειλικρινη καταθεση τους ,να βοηθησει στην εξαγωγη τελικα , μερικων συμπερασματων για τις πρακτικες και τα αποτελεσματα τους

----------


## geam

Είδος πτηνού (καναρίνια, ιθαγενή, παραδείσια, παπαγάλοι)

*Καναρίνια και καρδερίνες σε μπαλκονάτη διαμονή*


 Πόσα ανήλικα πουλιά έχει ο καθένας στην κατοχή του, πόσα προέρχονται από την δική μας εκτροφή και πόσα έχουν έρθει από αλλού.

*6 ενήλικες καρδερίνες, 6 ενήλικα καναρίνια (3 του Mitsman & 2 του γέροντα αποπερσινές και προπέρσινες γέννες) 11 νεοσσούς  καναρινιών (1 θηλυκό δωράκι του* *JK**21)*


 Ποιος ο χώρος διαμονής τους και διαστάσεις του, καθώς και το αν μένουν μόνα τους ή με άλλα και ποσά πουλιά. 

*Το 1 ζευγάρι καρδερίνες είναι σε 90άρα ζευγαρώστρα και θα μεινει για παντα εκει... τα άλλα 4 είναι στον επάνω όροφο της κλούβας, μεχρι να μετακομίσουν τα 2 (ninos & Abaton) ενώ το ζευγάρι που θα μου μείνει θα ξεχειμωνιάσει ή σε 90αρα ή σε ζευγαρώστρα 75Χ45Χ45 μεχρι την αναπαραγωγή...*


 Τι υπόστρωμα χρησιμοποιούμε και αν υπάρχει άμεση επαφή των πουλιών ή έχουμε κάποιο διαχωριστικό πλέγμα.

*     Στην κλούβα και στα κλουβια υπάρχει σχάρα, στο ταψί μπαίνει εφημερίδα με πελετ, το οποίο θα αντικατασταθει (για δοκιμή) με άμμο για γάτες από σουπερ μαρκετ*


 Ποια η διατροφή που ακολουθούμε ως προς το μείγμα σπόρων, καθώς και τυχόν συμπληρώματα διατροφής.

*     Στις καρδερίνες ακολουθώ χωρίς καμια παρέκκλιση ότι είχα γράψει εδώ 365 ημέρες το χρόνο... 
**Tι διατροφή ακολουθούμε και πως διαχειριζόμαστε τα πουλιά μας???*



*(Το μίγμα σπόρων είναι το GREG Cardellini, Fanelli, Negriti, Tristis)*
*Στα καναρίνια αγοράζω χύμα σπόρους από κεχρί, περίλλα, λιναρι, νιζερ, καναβούρι, ηλιόσπορο, βρώμη, και τους ανακατευω με τις αναλογίες που αναφέρονται καθως και σε ξεχωριστή ταϊστρα δίνω τροφή για αγρια και σε άλλη και, καμελλίνα,* *fonio**, βασιλικό και φασκόμηλο*
*Και στα καναρίνια και στις καρδερίνες υπάρχει σουπιοκόκκαλο, ενώ σε ξεχωριστες αυγοθήκες ενεργός ανθρακας, και αναμεμιγμένο* *zeolite** με* *Ornigrit** και* *Sali Minerali**.*
*
απο συμπληρώματα δίνω βιταμίνη ΒΚ και AD3E, ενώ την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής FertiVit και Βιτ Ε με σελήνιο*

 Εάν προχωρούμε σε χρήση φαρμάκων ή φυτικών αντικοκκιδιακών την περίοδο αυτή.

*Μέχρι στιγμής έδινα προληπτικά* *finicoc (στην αρχή των υγρασιών – βροχών), και από εφέτος έδωσα esb3, ενώ αρχές Νοέμβρη ή Δεκέμβρη (ανάλογα τον καιρό) θα δώσω baycox*

 Εάν δίνουμε κάποιο σκεύασμα για την ενίσχυση της λειτουργίας του συκωτιού 

*Epatosil**, detoxicum & ornicuma Q*

 Τι φωτισμός υπάρχει στο χώρο που φιλοξενούνται τα πουλιά. Έκθεση στον ήλιο κάποιες ώρες της ημέρας ,συνεχής σκιά εξωτερικού χώρου ,εσωτερικός χώρος, σκοτεινός χώρος κτλ

*Όλα τα πουλια είναι σε μπαλκόνι με βορειοανατολικό προσανατολισμό με αποτέλεσμα να μην ερχονται σε απευθείας επαφή με τις ηλιακές ακτίνες...*
*Από τέλη Νοέμβρη οι καρδερίνες θα μπουν μεχρι την επόμενη αναπαραγωγή στο μπροστινό μπαλκόνι οπότε θα εχουν απευθείας έκθεση στο ηλιακό φως*


Για να μην ξεφύγουμε από το θέμα, θα αρκεστούμε απλά στην περιγραφή των πρακτικών μας χωρίς τα αρνητικά ή θετικά σχόλια.

επίσης να προσθέσω πως μέχρι την επόμενη αναπαραγωγική χρονιά, σκέφτομαι να κρατήσω 2 ή 3 ζευγάρια καναρίνια και 2 ζευγάρια καρδερίνες, εκτός εάν ο Geog87 *(ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟΣ)* δεχτεί να αναλάβει το ένα ζευγάρι....

----------


## ninos

Είδος πτηνού (καναρίνια, ιθαγενή, παραδείσια, παπαγάλοι)
Καναρίνια, Καρδερίνες, καρδερινοκάναρο

 Πόσα ανήλικα πουλιά έχει ο καθένας στην κατοχή του, πόσα προέρχονται από την δική μας εκτροφή και πόσα έχουν έρθει από αλλού.
Καρδερίνες & καρδερινοκάναρο άλλης εκτροφής. 5 καναρίνια δικής μου εκτροφής και 3 άλλης εκτροφής

 Ποιος ο χώρος διαμονής τους και διαστάσεις του, καθώς και το αν μένουν μόνα τους ή με άλλα και ποσά πουλιά. 
Καρδερινοκάρο και αρσενικά καναρίνια μόνα τους σε χώρο 90άρας ζευγαρώστρας, αλλά χωρισμένη στην μέση. Άρα περίπου 45Χ35Χ35. Τα θηλυκά καναρίνια, όλα μαζί σε 90άρα ζευγαρώστρα. Επίσης τα ανήλικα μαζί σε 90άρα ζευγαρώστρα. Οι καρδερίνες σε χώρο 55Χ50Χ50 ανά ζευγάρι. Στην αναπαραγωγή θα βγει το χώρισμα και θα πάνε στο ένα μέτρο το κάθε ζευγάρι. Υπάρχει και σκέψη, να τα πάω σε 90άρες ζευγαρώστρες και να μείνουν για πάντα εκεί. 

 Τι υπόστρωμα χρησιμοποιούμε και αν υπάρχει άμεση επαφή των πουλιών ή έχουμε κάποιο διαχωριστικό πλέγμα.
Άμμος γάτας. Υπάρχει πλέγμα και τα πουλιά δεν έρχονται σε επαφή.

 Ποια η διατροφή που ακολουθούμε ως προς το μείγμα σπόρων, καθώς και τυχόν συμπληρώματα διατροφής.
Manitoba Τ3 Platino,  Manitoba Carduelidi, καλαμπόκι, χορταρικά, αυγοτροφή 1 φορά την εβδομάδα με βότανα, κία, καμελίνα, βασιλικό. Δεν βάζω συμπληρώματα την περίοδο αυτή. 

 Εάν προχωρούμε σε χρήση φαρμάκων ή φυτικών αντικοκκιδιακών την περίοδο αυτή.
Προληπτικά και μόνο για τα ιθαγενή, 10 μέρες αλόη μαζί με απόσταγμα αγκαθιού μαρίας.

 Εάν δίνουμε κάποιο σκεύασμα για την ενίσχυση της λειτουργίας του συκωτιού 
Περίπου 1 φορά στον 1,5 μήνα απόσταγμα αγκαθιού μαρίας.

 Τι φωτισμός υπάρχει στο χώρο που φιλοξενούνται τα πουλιά. Έκθεση στον ήλιο κάποιες ώρες της ημέρας ,συνεχής σκιά εξωτερικού χώρου ,εσωτερικός χώρος, σκοτεινός χώρος κτλ
Εξωτερική εκτροφή. Τον χειμώνα, έκθεση περίπου μισή ώρα, ενώ το καλοκαίρι περίπου 1,30 ώρα. Πάντα για πρωινές ώρες.

----------

